# WTB ADA, Do!Aqua, mr aqua, GLA etc..



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

does anyone have any ADA and such brands listed above:
Tanks, co2 glassware, ferts, filter pipes etc.. im insterested in it if so haha


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't know if you would be interested in non-ADA rimless tanks.

12" tall, 24" long, 18" wide.

$50.

And it's local to you.

But keep in mind that ADA prices their tanks very reasonably. For what you get I'd say you are stealing them. The looks, the workmanship... it's out of this world.

Their tanks are priced low, but very much everything else is pricey. 

I'm not sure but I heard that non-ADA Lily Pipes don't function as well as the original ADA Lily Pipe. Not sure if that's true. Or if you really want all the functionality of the original pipe. Maybe just the looks could suffice.

--Nikolay


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i have had knock off ada pipes and they all function the same and they are much cheaper and look the same.(except cal aqua they have that return pipe that looks funky)

i can get a set of glass pipes that look just as nice on ebay for half the price of one ada pipe. 

but......... ada is still the best line over all


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

ive got a set of non ADA lily pipes on my 55 gallon and they seem to work really well.. the outflow is shaped way differently though..


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

dang it, i wish you told me this earlier... I bought an 8 gal for just as much 



niko said:


> Don't know if you would be interested in non-ADA rimless tanks.
> 
> 12" tall, 24" long, 18" wide.
> 
> ...


----------

